# Rockwell jointer 37-315



## beginersawduster (Mar 25, 2015)

Got a 8" jointer and it is an older model and no manuals that i have been able to find. I called Rockwell and they referred me to Delta which had nothing and then to Ace tool Repair but still nothing. 

the problem i have besides beginning new at this and this is my first jointer is how to adjust the out feed table. It slops down on the end a little and cuts into the wood on the longer boards. It has wheels under each table and they can turn but very hard to turn. So i do not want to break anything by turning it too much burt can not figure out how to adjust this out feed table. 

Does anyone out there have 1 of these or know anything about it? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not what you asked for but this is all I have.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I found these, hope one of them helps you

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3672

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3671

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=555


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

These might be more helpful

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Delta/1951-PM-1739.pdf

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Delta/1959-8Jointer.pdf

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Delta/1972-8Jointer.pdf


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

beginersawduster said:


> Got a 8" jointer and it is an older model and no manuals that i have been able to find. I called Rockwell and they referred me to Delta which had nothing and then to Ace tool Repair but still nothing.
> 
> the problem i have besides beginning new at this and this is my first jointer is how to adjust the out feed table. It slops down on the end a little and cuts into the wood on the longer boards. It has wheels under each table and they can turn but very hard to turn. So i do not want to break anything by turning it too much burt can not figure out how to adjust this out feed table.
> 
> ...


I have that exact same one you have. The PDF file you need to download is the last one that Danny T put up. Its a great jointer you have. I have had mine for a long time and no issues at with it.


----------



## beginersawduster (Mar 25, 2015)

*thank you*

Steve, Danny T, and Gary thank you for your responses Danny that last link like Gary said was right on. 

The jointer is now so much better will be making sawdust this weekend.

have a great weekend you guys... :icon_smile:


----------

